# Myke Hawke Les Stroud and Gunny appearances SMKW TN 2012



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

If anyone is in the area of TN, Mykel Hawke is going to be at smoky mountain knife works on Jul14th. Aug 25 for Les Stroud, and Oct 20th for Gunny.


----------

